# Killer B's on Comcast on Demand



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

The story is only 6 mins long but has some Sport Quattro footage. Found it by going on Comcast's onDemand, Sports, then Drivers seat, then under Wheels TV.
The segment is kinda lame but liked the video.


----------

